# Finding yeast



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm looking for yeast for baking but what is called jiaomu appears to be just chemicals with no actual yeast in it. What do I have to look for?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Checked here, indeed the name is correct. Most change you have in a bakery (unfortunately limited country side). In Shanghai I am sure you can get it via Bakker Bas in hongqiao. Maybe he can send you done by mail


----------



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

It turns out that we asked for the right thing but we're given a baking additive and not the yeast itself. I put it down to poor labelling.

Thanks


----------

